# Opinions please - pimple-like bumps on dog?



## alundy (Aug 17, 2006)

My dog has small, pimple-like bumps in various places on her body. Under her armpit, on her side, neck, etc. Maybe 6 in total (guessing). She doesn't react when they are touched, so I guess they are not painful. Vet said she does not have fleas, and she is up to date on vaccinations. What could these be? Her skin is otherwise good, not flakey, no hair loss. She DOES itch though, quite often. Mosquito bites? There are a lot in our area right now.


----------



## Schnauzer_lover_07 (Aug 20, 2006)

could be pimples. dogs can get them too. what you gotta realize is, dogs do sweat and they do have pores that can just as easily get clogged. but as you said, mosquito bites could also be the answer. I would say just watch them. if they grow or become painful at all, take the dog to the vet. they might just be tumors or something along the line that could turn out to be cancerous.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Schnauzer_lover_07 said:


> could be pimples. dogs can get them too. what you gotta realize is, dogs do sweat and they do have pores that can just as easily get clogged. but as you said, mosquito bites could also be the answer. I would say just watch them. if they grow or become painful at all, take the dog to the vet. they might just be tumors or something along the line that could turn out to be cancerous.


It's true, dogs do have the ability to sweat, but in places that are a little different from humans. Dogs sweat through their pads and feet. Their skin and armpit areas don't contain sweat glands like ours do. Their main method of ridding themselves from heat, however, is by panting, which is a very different mechanism than what we generally use. Without seeing the bumps, we can only adventure guesses. I would take the dog to the vet.


----------



## Alpha (Aug 24, 2006)

Prophet hit the nail on the head with the sweating topic. 

How old is this dog?

Younger puppies, often get, what's very similar to human's acne. Usually as they get older the problem disappears.

Mosquito bites is a possibilty, although her arm pits doesn't seem to be a normal place! LOL

How long have these bumps been there?

I'd perhaps wait a few days, if they don't go away, a trip to the vets would be in order, even though it doesn't seem to be bothering her.


----------



## Danegirl2208 (Jul 6, 2006)

sounds like puppy acne..which is normal, malakai had it pretty bad when he was younger..
Puppy Acne?


----------

